

Show HN: Why we invited a whole city and a dog to our launch - RichardZite

At Ziteboard (zoomable whiteboard in your browser) we chat a lot - when we work alone as well… Having a trusted companion with us enables creativity and productivity to exist on a higher level and makes us a bit less neurotic. To see Poppy (short haired daschund) visit the live broadcast of the launch here: www.ustream.tv&#x2F;channel&#x2F;ziteboard<p>We also invited all our friends who of course will not show up for there is a hell of a storm out there, and made the launch public to whoever comes to share their insights and experiences.<p>We are looking forward to have your feedback on our service which let’s you draw (whatever) in a browser, and zoom in and out. It’s a plain zoomable whiteboard - nothing more, nothing less. May be good for ad-hoc presentation, meetings, doodling, you tell us.<p>Please do visit: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ziteboard.com<p>Cheers.
======
puffyrice
interesting stuff. what really bugs me is the zoom does not automatically
changes to pinch zoom, I have to click on the zoom icon. also a clickable link
would be useful: [http://ziteboard.com](http://ziteboard.com)

~~~
RichardZite
Thanks puffyrice. We're working on default pinch zoom and instant
collaboration (multiple users at the same time) as well.

------
Skalkaz
it's minimal and that's why it's cool

~~~
RichardZite
nothing that's not needed for sure.

